# 3 day charter in greece



## gweiser (Jun 1, 2003)

My family will be traveling to Athens and the Greek Islands for about 7 days before we depart from Turkey and I am looking for a shorter, 3 day charter from Athens or to the Islands as opposed to a longer 7 day + charter. 

Is there any recommendations on whether a 3 day charter makes sense and where would be the best area for this. 

Thanks

gary


----------



## crewtvab (Nov 2, 2005)

you need more days. Thats too short. 7 days minimum. I have a boat in Greece and 2 weeks just starts to feel good. Scott


----------



## kellysails (Nov 1, 2008)

My last charter trip to Greece was two weeks, my next one will be at least three weeks. A three day charter just does not make sense. The only possibility would be to do it out of Paros Island, that might be ok but you will hate returning the boat only after three days of sailing.


----------

